# Main habitation door on 2008 Swift



## ovalball

Morning all.

Have any other Swift owners had bother closing the main door on the van? We have to really pull ours to ensure that there isn't a gap at the top corner. The dealer had a go at it but now it is just as bad. I am sure that someone has mentioned a similar problem on here. I have tried the obvious adjustments etc. Any advice appreciated as always.


----------



## petetin

hi I to have the same problem on my door, we have split the plastic panel to the point where the handle has nearly come off trying to close the gap at the top ,I am now waiting for a new type of door to be fitted ,which I have seen, it is a much better door

Pete


----------



## colonel

*Re: Main habitation door on 2008 swift*



ovalball said:


> Morning all.Have any other swift owners had bother closing the main door on the van?We have to really pull ours to ensure that there isn't a gap at the top the corner.The dealer had a go at it but now it is just as bad.I am sure that someone hAS mentioned a similar problem on here.I have tried the obvious adjustments etc,Any advice appreciated as always.


Hi ovalball,

Our locking mechanism had to be replaced for the same reason - the door would only close if you really slammed it and it actually let in water at the top. Also on our first time out it swung open as we were leaving a Tesco car park. That was nice 8O 8O

Suggest you talk to your dealer and ask him to sort it out with Swift. If that doesn't get a result, then contact Swift directly. It's not the door but the locking mechanism I think.

Good Luck


----------



## lifestyle

I had problem with my swift lifestyle 590rl.door was rubbing on the sill.
Loosen of the hinges and rehung the door,no more problems.
Mind you ,i sold it now :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Les


----------



## Pixelpusher

I had a similar problem with the door on my Bessacarr....so hard to pull closed the lock eventually came loose.

Swift arranged a visit by the Miriad Engineer ( they supply the doors). He said they are supposed to be a firm fit. He just tightened up the lock.

Colin


----------



## Briarose

Hi the best thing you can do is wait until Swift log on to the forum :wink: this is a known problem and they will probably send someone out to inspect your door, we are awaiting (as others are) a new door to be fitted.

This is a known problem that Swift are dealing with.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Ovalball,

Sorry to hear about your issue. On Monday I'll ask our Customer Care team to look into this. I know we have your contact details, so someone will be in touch.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Tucano

Only ever owned an Autotrail but the door appeared identical to the Swift door, we had lots of problems with the door before the company admitted defeat and gave us a new one.
The latest models now have new style doors with a different locking mechanism and a sturdier door handle. As a said in a post awhile ago if you have to slam the door to close it satisfactorily then open the door window and pull the door closed with your hand around the widow opening.
This obviously puts no stress on the door handle, which will eventually pull through the door if you continue to use it in the usual way, a terrible design.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## poleman

*main habitation door*

Hi we have had a similar experience with our door, the strikers were all misaligned to the frame and there was a gap at the top. when I adjusted the strikers to close the gap the securing screws were loose. I think it is probably not a PDI item so was missed. The door has also sprung open once luckily it was whilst moving around on our drive. I think it was not fully shut but the central locking had held the door.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: main habitation door*



poleman said:


> Hi we have had a similar experience with our door, the strikers were all misaligned to the frame and there was a gap at the top. when I adjusted the strikers to close the gap the securing screws were loose. I think it is probably not a PDI item so was missed. The door has also sprung open once luckily it was whilst moving around on our drive. I think it was not fully shut but the central locking had held the door.


Hi have you advised Swift as your door will probably need inspecting.


----------



## poleman

*main habitation door*

No not yet I'm still getting to grips with all the other issues with the delivery and specification and why parts are missing, why parts are second hand and why some items just dont seem to function correctly. But these forum pages are very useful to see your not alone! I'm saving my problems for just one phone call, not sure how long to wait though could be here until Christmas :lol:


----------



## Briarose

*Re: main habitation door*



poleman said:


> No not yet I'm still getting to grips with all the other issues with the delivery and specification and why parts are missing, why parts are second hand and why some items just dont seem to function correctly. But these forum pages are very useful to see your not alone! I'm saving my problems for just one phone call, not sure how long to wait though could be here until Christmas :lol:


Ref Christmas I don't think so once Swift read your post :wink: honestly once Swift get involved you won't have a problem.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: main habitation door*



poleman said:


> No not yet I'm still getting to grips with all the other issues with the delivery and specification and why parts are missing, why parts are second hand and why some items just dont seem to function correctly. But these forum pages are very useful to see your not alone! I'm saving my problems for just one phone call, not sure how long to wait though could be here until Christmas :lol:


Poleman,

If you want us to get involved, please send me a PM with your chassis number, your issues, your dealer name and some contact details, and I'll make sure someone looks into it on Monday.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## poleman

*main habitation door*

Thanks Ash, just to set the record straight I have monitored Swifts involvement on this forum and it impresses me, I first started looking at a new van last May but waited until last October to order. I am impressed with my supplying dealer and the vehicle, I have a number of issues which are mostly niggles but things take time to sort out and I do not want to appear ungrateful to my dealer for their efforts but some items are clearly not attributed to them but I'm sure they will sort them out. If however the dealer is unable to give me the answers and solutions I seek I will take you up on your very kind offer.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Poleman,

Thats fine, you know where we are, if you need us. Your first point of call should be your dealer, but we are always around to answer any questions you may have.

Ash


----------



## CatSailor

Had the same problem with the habitation door as Poleman on a new Bolero 680fb which I picked up from the dealer on Tuesday last week. This weekend I noticed that the top striker was misaligned in the frame and the screws on the bottom one had not been tightened up.

I have reset the strikers myself and the door seems to be closed correctly. Maybe Swift could post the instructions for correctly adjusting the door strikers on this forum as it would save a trip to the dealer for what should be a simple job.

Adrian


----------



## tommo3

I HAVE A 2008 SWIFT LIFESTYLE AND I HAVE SAME PROBLEMS WITH MY HAB DOOR. IT HAS BEEN IN MARQUIS TWICE AND SWIFT FACTORY ONCE.THE DOOR HAS TO BE SLAMMED THAT HARD TO CLOSE IT THAT THE HANDLE/LOCK ASSEMBLY KEEPS WORKING ITS WAY LOOSE.ALL THAT THE REPAIRERS HAVE DONE IS TO TIGHTEN THE SCREWS AND SWIFT ADDED 2 EXTRA SCREWS AS WELL BUT AFTER A COUPLE OF TRIPS AWAY THE HANDLE IS LOOSE AGAIN.I THINK WHEN YOU'RE PAYING VASTS AMOUNTS OF MONEY FOR THESE TYPES OF VEHICLES THIS IS JUST NOT GOOD ENOUGH.ITS ALSO NICE TO KNOW THAT THIS PROBLEM IS NOT JUST ON MINE SO THIS TELLS ME THAT ITS A COMMON FAULT.WOULD BE NICE IF SWIFT COULD RESPOND.


----------



## Wytonknaus

Our door has never fitted properly, it was adjusted previously so we don't have to slam it so hard but it has always let in wind and rain, looked on it as a design feature!!!!.
We are due to have the recall done so I will get it looked at then.


----------



## Briarose

Hi since my original posts in this topic, we had a new door fitted (see other topics in this forum) and we are really happy with it, it is far better than the original door, and we don't mind the fact that it has no gas struts and goes all the way back to the MH in fact we find that better when on the drive with limited room by our car etc.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Tommo3
Could you email me your details and van details I will discuss with our Customer Services Team and get back to you next week,
thanks
Andy
[email protected]


----------



## tommo3

Thanks to swift for the quick response i look forward to speaking to customer services next week to try and resolve the problem once and for all. Overall i am happy with my motorhome its just a few niggley faults which need sorting. regards.andy


----------



## Mer

*Swift quality control*

You are all lucky just to have had a problem with the door. My van has had three recalls, been with the dealer for nearly two months, went to collect it today and told there is now a fault in the fridge. In under two years, and 6,000 miles on the clock, it has had a new habitation door, work on the drivers seat, faulty control panel, gas heating failure which still hasn't been sorted, a replacement blind and trim replacement. The only thing that does work is the extraction of £200 from myself for the habitation check to see if anything else is amiss in the £40,000 vehicle.


----------



## tommo3

Just like to say a big thank you to kerry at swift customer care for the speedy phone call back to me to open a claim case regarding the lock/ handle problem on my swift lifestyle 630l motorhome.Iam just hoping that the issue can be finally sorted out once and for all.Regards Andy.


----------



## andymac

Andy/Ash,


Is it possible yuo can give me the paint code for the grey on my airstream, So i can paint the white bracket so it matches please

Regards
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Andy,

If you would like to PM me your chassis number i will look into this for you.

thanks

Dave


----------



## andymac

oops missed your reply dave, thanks I will get back to you with the chassis no ASAP. Can I also ask you, what are the wires for that go thru the hab door on my van please?


Thankyou

Andy


----------



## tommo3

further to my last post swift have contacted me to tell me that they have agreed to fit new hab door. my motorhome has the older style hartel door on it with 1 centre locking point which is not linked to central locking. i wanted the later 2 locking point door fitting as the door i have on is really hard to shut and thats why handle keeps working loose swift tell me that that the newer door wont fit my motorhome as the gap between my door and internal furniture is 25mm where as later door is 37mm, they say that flyscreen wont fit.but i am wondering if anyone on forum has come across this problem before. my main concern is that they change my door for older style and a couple of years down the line when my van is out of warranty i get same trouble again and then get stuck with a huge bill to replace it again. to me 12mm does not seem a big deal but i will wait and see what happens.just seems to me that they changed the older door for a reason so i am not keen on swapping my door for troublesome same style of door.


----------



## tommo3

over 12 weeks on from original door problems and i still have not had new door fitted.just been on to swift today and they informed me that the door is at my dealers , having spoken to dealer this is correct but they are still waiting for a few parts so cannot fit it yet.swift have agreed to upgrade my door to later style which i really do appreciate but when i asked about linking it to central locking (what door is made for ) they said that they would not do that for me. i don't want to sound petty but having spent a very large sum of money buying the motorhome i have had several faults and issues with the motorhome all of which have been sorted but with a lot of expense and lost time and income on my behalf and i think i am justified in asking for the door to be linked up to the central locking. as the door is set up for central locking it cannot be a big or costly job to do this.it just seems to me that swift are very happy to take large sums of money for their vehicles but are not very good at keeping their loyal customers very happy.like i stated earlier i am happy with the vehicle overall but i am sure it has cost me a lot more expense than it would cost swift to agree to my central locking proposal.my motorhome is only just 2 years old and i have already had new fuse boards,new roof pod insulation fitted,updated software,new floor sections fitted due to rotting (frightening for a new vehicle) and a host of smaller niggling faults fixed.as it,s a £25 fuel bill to my dealers and back i have spent a lot of money taking vehicle back.i don't think that people should be experiencing all these problem with new very expensive motorhomes so i look forward to hearing other members views.


----------



## stewartwebr

*Re: Swift quality control*



Mer said:


> You are all lucky just to have had a problem with the door. My van has had three recalls, been with the dealer for nearly two months, went to collect it today and told there is now a fault in the fridge. In under two years, and 6,000 miles on the clock, it has had a new habitation door, work on the drivers seat, faulty control panel, gas heating failure which still hasn't been sorted, a replacement blind and trim replacement. The only thing that does work is the extraction of £200 from myself for the habitation check to see if anything else is amiss in the £40,000 vehicle.


If you had read and understood the warranty you would know that an annual habitation is required.

I feel for you with regard to all the faults but don't see why you feel you need to complain about the habitation service. We all need to have it done if you want to keep up your warranty.

I think Swift did well in repairing your items when really you were in breach of your warranty terms and conditions. It's just like owning a car, you need to have it serviced.

Sorry, but thats the way it is


----------



## Grizzly

I wouldn't get too excited about the replacement door for these vehicles. We had one fitted last year to replace the old style one that would not close, let in water etc. The new door seemed a considerable improvement, closing with a Rolls Royce clunk. 

While we were away last month the lock on the door broke however and we have to open the door from the outside, rather like the old 3rd class railway carriage doors.

Our dealer can't even look at it until mid-July and tells us it is not under warranty as the vehicle warranty has expired.

G


----------



## Mer

*Re: Swift quality control*



stewartwebr said:


> Mer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all lucky just to have had a problem with the door. My van has had three recalls, been with the dealer for nearly two months, went to collect it today and told there is now a fault in the fridge. In under two years, and 6,000 miles on the clock, it has had a new habitation door, work on the drivers seat, faulty control panel, gas heating failure which still hasn't been sorted, a replacement blind and trim replacement. The only thing that does work is the extraction of £200 from myself for the habitation check to see if anything else is amiss in the £40,000 vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had read and understood the warranty you would know that an annual habitation is required.
> 
> I feel for you with regard to all the faults but don't see why you feel you need to complain about the habitation service. We all need to have it done if you want to keep up your warranty.
> 
> I think Swift did well in repairing your items when really you were in breach of your warranty terms and conditions. It's just like owning a car, you need to have it serviced.
> 
> Sorry, but thats the way it is
Click to expand...


----------



## tommo3

just like to thank my fellow motorhomers for their personal messages...seems that i am not the only swift owner who is not happy with the way swift treats its loyal customers...my current motorhome is the third swift group motorhome i have owned but it seems that doesn't come into swifts way of thinking...it would be nice to hear a response from someone at swift to justify their treatment of customers paying their company(through their dealer network) very large sums of money.and when things go wrong which according to this website is very often they don't really treat their customers in a manner which reflects the money they have shelled out on their products...


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

*Hab Door ajustment*

Just had the second year habitation service done.

Also asked for the hab door to be checked as the bottom catch was not dropping into place when the door was closed from inside. You could see daylight through the bottom side of the door.

Door was adjusted and now we can see the sky through the gap in the top of the door.

Dealer said "that's how they are" And it could be down to the body twisting if parked on uneven ground, or hot sunlight on that side of the van swelling the panel.

It's been looked at a couple of time now, adjustment works for a few times opening and shutting the door, but goes out of adjustment quickly.

You have to have a knack of flicking your wrist hard to slam the door shut, but its putting a lot of strain on the door handle.

The catch seems to have two locking positions, as the pin swings over, it does not always swing into the locking position unless shut from outside, or slammed hard when inside.


----------

